# Prepper Nurse Respiratory Virus Outbreak in the U.S.



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

There have been respiratory viral outbreaks in the U.S. in at least 12 states. Efforts are underway to see if it is the very rare Enterovirus D68. Regardless of what virus, or viruses turn out to be causing the severe respiratory illnesses, what matters most is recognizing when someone is getting seriously ill, and preventing illness if possible. Children under the age of 5, school age asthmatics and school age former asthmatics are the most vulnerable. There have been no cases in adults yet. Typical cold symptoms can sometimes progress rapidly, within hours, to severe respiratory distress, requirIng intubation and intensive hospital support. No deaths have been reported or are expected however during a collapse or an emergency we may not have access to hospitals with intubation and oxygen therapy, so we need to get really good at infection control. Love to hear your thoughts!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Both my wife and myself are just getting over a respiratory thing. We are in our 60's and came down with this about 4 days ago. It started with a sore throat them a stuffy nose and then the next day a headache, the third day why had a lot of clear mucus. We are almost back to normal now. It sounds like the virus you are talking about but the reports say it's not reported in Nebraska.

What do you think?

This is the first time I have been sick in years even though I'm on immune suppressant drugs. We are both retired and live away from any population in the country but a day before we got sick we went to a truck stop about 12 miles away for breakfast. Before that it was a week before we were around any other people.

BTW thanks for the info on your video!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

A lot of things come to mind that may, or may not, relate to this outbreak.

Tens of thousands, at least, of children and families are crossing the southern border of the U.S., they are placed into barracks for a couple of weeks where they live in close quarters. We know these illegals carry many diseases with them. After having adequate time to share the various pathogens these people are shipped to many parts of the country.

A few questions come to mind. What is the racial makeup of these children? As this is just after the start of the school year, do the schools where these children attend have new hispanic students? Is the U.S. government directly responsible for this outbreak due to current policies? Where are these illegals being shipped and is there a correlation to this outbreak? I have seen none of these questions addressed in the media. These questions are important as in any serious outbreak we want to figure out the source, patient zero if you will.

Probably too late now but some possible solutions are separate classrooms, meal times, and for the younger ones recess times, for these illegal aliens. Start and end their school day a half hour or more before or after the rest of the students.Something of a modified quarantine. A month or more of evaluation and english classes would be a good way to separate these kids from the general student population.

I don't know what is going on here but this breaking out in a band across the country, all at once, seems really strange.


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Tweto said:


> Both my wife and myself are just getting over a respiratory thing. We are in our 60's and came down with this about 4 days ago. It started with a sore throat them a stuffy nose and then the next day a headache, the third day why had a lot of clear mucus. We are almost back to normal now. It sounds like the virus you are talking about but the reports say it's not reported in Nebraska.
> 
> What do you think?
> 
> ...


I'm so sorry I'm just reading this now!! I've been crazy busy at work and church. It could very well be the virus. We don't see adult cases because we think adults have built up immunity. Hope everyone's feeling good now!


----------



## Prepper-Nurse (Aug 2, 2014)

Caribou said:


> A lot of things come to mind that may, or may not, relate to this outbreak.
> 
> Tens of thousands, at least, of children and families are crossing the southern border of the U.S., they are placed into barracks for a couple of weeks where they live in close quarters. We know these illegals carry many diseases with them. After having adequate time to share the various pathogens these people are shipped to many parts of the country.
> 
> ...


I think your points are very good. We need to press for the epidemiological data, to see where the outbreaks started, and if they overlap with the refugee children. It's made its way up to Canada now. It's not fair if these children were just integrated into the regular population a lot of thought and consideration.


----------

